# But it is my amp! lanzar optidrive 2500 no bidders at 100



## Killin'em (Sep 10, 2010)

I here this is an awsome amp Lanzar Optidrive 2500 Old school competition amp USA - eBay (item 260663222841 end time Sep-18-10 12:12:52 PDT) No bidders at 100


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome amp!

No worries.. you'll have plenty of bidders within the last three minutes of the listing


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Back in the day, they were comparable to Orion and Rockford. Lanzar, like Orion b4 sold was a badass company. Now, Pyramid owns them and its all garbage.


----------



## Killin'em (Sep 10, 2010)

I tested the 2500 and 1 chan is out Im hopping someone will buy and fix it. But I also have an optidrive opti 6200 That is mint. If I list in on ebay any guess's on what kind of price I might get? I cant find any info on this amp anywhere but I know the original price in 1996 was $899


----------

